# Hiawatha Vanguard



## Billythekid (Mar 10, 2020)

Just got this as a throw in on the Schwinn I just bought I have the original wheel set also. the one in the pic is a Bendix automatic 2 speed kick back it’s the first time I used one and I really like it a lot . Also I have the chrome fenders And tank it really needs a oil bath as it has been sitting 5 years but the tires held air in the pair of wheels on the bike . The original wheels r missing the tubes but has nice white wall tires. I am wondering what the original seat looks like if anyone has a pic


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 14, 2020)

Murray serial #s are not well defined between 1960-64. MO-T is likely the date code, but this style frame wasn't made until '58. 'WG' is a Murray code for a built for Gambles' stores bike. The 3 might indicate '63.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 15, 2020)

The “T” may be for Tennessee, (i.e., the move in 1956); the “W” - when part of a “WG” - might not then be for 1957.
There was a time when the “WG” codes moved from the bottom bracket to the left drop out.  Not sure if “WG” was also used for Western Auto’s bicycles.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 15, 2020)

Could it have been made in 57 for the 58 year??


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 12, 2022)

The “T” could also have been for 1961.

The barrel reinforcement lug at the seat post cluster seems to be a carry over from earlier Murray frame designs; have to double check my later middleweight to see it was still used.


----------

